# Relocating to Sitges



## obfuscatedgeek (Mar 20, 2017)

Been living in the city center of Barcelona for the past 1 year. Decided to move out of the city most probably to Sitges. Looking for opinions on the various areas in Sitges, the good ones and ones to lookout for. Looking to rent a 2/3 room apartment in the city. Any recommendations on good agencies or if anyone knows of any apartments for rent would be highly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

obfuscatedgeek said:


> Been living in the city center of Barcelona for the past 1 year. Decided to move out of the city most probably to Sitges. Looking for opinions on the various areas in Sitges, the good ones and ones to lookout for. Looking to rent a 2/3 room apartment in the city. Any recommendations on good agencies or if anyone knows of any apartments for rent would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Info about individual rentals/ sales can only be made by PM and you need more valid posts before that kicks in. You could open a thread about Barcelona giving tips to people who are interested in the city or look for threads where Barcelona and/or Sitges are mentioned and post on them.

As for agencies some are mentioned in the FAQ's found on the main Spain page in the stickies


----------

